# Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group Meeting - February 28



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This a reminder that the next Toronto IBS Self Help Group meeting isscheduled for Thursday February 28 at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 UniversityAvenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, 7:00-8:30pm.Our first meeting in 2002 unexpectedly fell on the first realsnowstorm of this winter season. Despite that, we met with severalnew people and with a few of our regulars at the January meeting.It seems that the handouts that I made available at the Women's HealthForum and Expo earlier in January helped to raise the awareness of ourgroup. Many people who attended the talk by Dr. Mary Anne Cooper,have either called or written me. I'm looking forward to meeting morepeople from that event.Many people contact me to ask what can they expect at a meeting.This is a typical outline of our Support Group meeting:
Meetings start at the time specified sharp
Welcome and Introduction of Speaker
Guest speaker [if present] (30-45 minute presentation, with questions encouraged during the presentation)
Questions for the Guest Speaker, and answers
Announcements
A chance for everyone to briefly introduce themselves to the group (first name, have you been diagnosed with IBS, brief comment on how you're doing or a current concern)
Family members and friends are welcome and should also introduce themselves break for networking (speak with individuals or break into small groups)
The format of the meetings is structured but informal. You'll have lots ofopportunities for questions and dialogue, both in the whole group settingas well as in smaller groups or person-to-person. Remember, to giveeveryone a chance to ask questions, it may not be possible for each personto ask all of the questions they have because of time constraints. Thepersonal introductions before the break allow participants to identifyothers with similar experiences or concerns for the networking time.I look forward to seeing you this Thursday at the Toronto IBS Group Meeting.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Jeff


----------

